# Will D7 visa work for me?



## TNFreeBird (2 d ago)

Hi all, just trying to figure out if Portugal is an option for me for retirement, and the answer to this question will determine whether I should invest the time to complete a D7 application. I'm a U.S. citizen whose only passive income is my monthly Social Security benefit, which is about $20 (U.S.) short of the 2023 D7 requirement. Is there any flexibility there, if I am planning to live in a rural/less expensive area? If it's not flexible, is there any way I can make this work? I.e., is savings considered? Is freelance income (within Portugal) allowed? Thanks for any insights!


----------

